# What’s a used KURT 6” vise worth?



## Overkill19 (Dec 11, 2020)

What are these guys worth?
I only need one but never know if ya need a spare I guess! Lol













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hacker (Dec 11, 2020)

Friend just bought one like that for 450. It was in very good condition. New at KBC they are close to 900.


----------



## Overkill19 (Dec 11, 2020)

I’ll have one for sale soon I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hacker (Dec 11, 2020)

They are definitely a good vise.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 11, 2020)

Neither have original jaws.

These are probably not D688 model - they look short - so either D675 or D660. Probably the later. New D688 latest equivalent on sale is around 650-700 CAD so a new D660 is around 500-550 CAD. Since these do not have jaws I would think 250 each would be fair - but I feel there are people out there that would give you far more - like 350 or even 400. 

I assume these are 6" wide jaws.

The red set of Chinese prallers used maybe is worth like 30 at most. 

Not sure what you have at the top - parts of the original jaws? One of them looks like a grove that one of the original jaws has.


----------



## Overkill19 (Dec 11, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> Neither have original jaws.
> 
> These are probably not D688 model - they look short - so either D675 or D660. Probably the later. New D688 latest equivalent on sale is around 650-700 CAD so a new D660 is around 500-550 CAD. Since these do not have jaws I would think 250 each would be fair - but I feel there are people out there that would give you far more - like 350 or even 400.
> 
> ...










Hard to read but I think it says D688-1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, easy to test - just open them up to the max and measure between the jaws - well assume jaws are like 1/2" wide. If it is around 9" then its D688. If around 7.5" then its D675.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 11, 2020)

They look like 688s but it wouldn't hurt to check.


----------



## Overkill19 (Dec 12, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> Well, easy to test - just open them up to the max and measure between the jaws - well assume jaws are like 1/2" wide. If it is around 9" then its D688. If around 7.5" then its D675.



I will check as soon as they are in my shop, having buddy deliver them to RD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Overkill19 (Dec 12, 2020)

Overkill19 said:


> I will check as soon as they are in my shop, having buddy deliver them to RD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



They both are D688-1-0A












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 12, 2020)

I would love to get a second 688.  pm sent


----------



## Overkill19 (Dec 16, 2020)

Posted one in classifieds, I don’t need two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Overkill19 (Dec 22, 2020)

In hindsight I should have bought all six of these vises that he had
. My spare sold in no time, guy loved the spare jaws didn’t care about originals. 
I figured 2 is enough if I got stuck with them. 
Next time I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hacker (Dec 23, 2020)

Glad to hear that it sold quickly, that regret is better then having six of something sitting in your workshop taking up room. I couldn't interest you in 400m of cat5? LOL


----------



## Overkill19 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hacker said:


> Glad to hear that it sold quickly, that regret is better then having six of something sitting in your workshop taking up room. I couldn't interest you in 400m of cat5? LOL



Thx I have a box of cat 5 and a box R6 cable....collecting dust. I tried to get rid of it on Kijiji cheap but not one call. Funny what sells and what sits! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hacker (Dec 23, 2020)

Yup know the feeling. If and when this covid lock down ends I will be making a trip to Habitat for Humanity.


----------

